# Jumper in the playhouse



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Found him inside my son's outdoor playhouse that he just got for his Birthday.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

Damnit Nate, you sure get a lot of jumpers!  I havent seen one in months.  Which is weird because they are usually everywhere.

I like the second one best.


----------



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Damnit Nate, you sure get a lot of jumpers!  I havent seen one in months.  Which is weird because they are usually everywhere.
> 
> I like the second one best.



Thanks...I like the focus of the first the best, composition of the second the best...just my luck 


You know, I will go a month or two and not find a single jumper, and then find 2-3 different ones in a day.  Strange.  In the past 6 months since I started shooting macros, I've been lucky enough to find around 8-10 different species of jumpers...amazing how different they can all be.


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree...2nd one is the best with the composition.  They are interesting little spiders thats for sure


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 24, 2010)

nice, i like 2 and 3 myself. Great pics


----------

